# GeCube Radeon HD 3850 X-Turbo III 512 MB



## W1zzard (Nov 29, 2007)

AMD's new Radeon HD 3850 has been a major upgrade in both performance and efficiency. GeCube has taken the reference design and increased the clock speeds. They also doubled the available memory to 512 MB GDDR3 and use a two slot cooler on the card. But can this yield enough performance to warranty a $30 price premium? We compare it to 17 other video cards.

*Show full review*


----------



## shoman24v (Dec 5, 2007)

I think the STALKER benches are wrong, you can't run AA in the game when in DX9, so was the game tested in DX8, because I doubt that at 2048x1536 w/4xAA and 16xAF in 'DX9' the game is pulling the frames claimed.  Also, can you post what setting games use?  Maybe a screenshot to go along with the game tests.

Thanks.


----------



## AddSub (Dec 5, 2007)

Impressive. In STALKER, was the lighting mode set to max, "Full Dynamic Lighting" that is? If so, then I'm even more impressed.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 5, 2007)

AddSub said:


> Impressive. In STALKER, was the lighting mode set to max, "Full Dynamic Lighting" that is? If so, then I'm even more impressed.



i'll look into the settings but it doesnt matter much if you compare the numbers of each card against each other


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Dec 5, 2007)

It seems to perform quite well for a sub $200 card.  Its amazing the difference in framerates the extra vid ram makes at the higher resolutions.  Some of the games had twice the framerates on the 512mb as the 256mb version.

The other thing I couldn't help but notice is that 8800GT, it comes second only to the GTX in all but 1 of the charts.....  No wonder its gettin sold out so fast


----------



## HousERaT (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey W1zzard,

Were you able to take the core any higher then 708Mhz with 1.3v through a software mod?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 6, 2007)

this just makes me want to get one even more. Again a good range of games and benchmark results. nice one w1zzard


----------



## shoman24v (Dec 6, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> i'll look into the settings but it doesnt matter much if you compare the numbers of each card against each other


But the question I would like to know is if the the game was tested in DX8, those numbers are way way too high for DX9.


----------



## Xaser04 (Dec 6, 2007)

Damn that card doesn't overclock well at all. 

My 3850 runs crysis fine at 750 / 2098. It seems odd that this card wouldn't go any futher expecially considering the cooler.


----------



## Senilex (Dec 10, 2007)

I have just recieved 2 of these cards in the UK, according to Hardware Information in the ATI driver the clocks are as follows:
Core: 725 MHz
Memory: 900 MHz

This is out of the box and no o/c on my part whatsoever.


----------



## peach1971 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have bought exactly this card today and I´m very satisfied to gain a lot of performance (X1950 Pro 256MB before) by actually spending only 79.00 EUR


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 12, 2008)

peach1971 said:


> I have bought exactly this card today and I´m very satisfied to gain a lot of performance (X1950 Pro 256MB before) by actually spending only 79.00 EUR



congrats ! ENjoy !


----------



## peach1971 (Aug 15, 2008)

> congrats ! ENjoy !


 Thanks! 

This is the original GPU-Z screenshot from W1zzard´s review sample:






This is what GPU-Z says about _my_ Turbo-X lll sample: 




http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/aa7f8/

Cool.


----------



## peach1971 (Aug 24, 2008)

I replaced the original thermal paste for some extra cooling benefit some days ago and took a close look at the RAM chips.

Aha, memory of my Turbo-X lll is *Samsung GDDR3 8x64MB K4J52324QE-BJ1A 1.0 ns*:
http://www.samsung.com/global/syste...AM/512Mbit/K4J52324QE/ds_k4j52324qe_rev12.pdf

Same as Diamond HD 3850 Ruby Edition 512MB:
http://www.techpowerup.com/printreview.php?id=/Diamond/HD_3850_Ruby_Edition


----------

